# Yay, first tv placement!



## muk

Hello everyone


Maybe this can serve as an encouragement for people wondering if it is possible to do something with their mockups. It is certainly a big motivation for me. I frequent this forum since many years, and all the time I created music and mockups only for my personal pleasure. Through information gathered on this forum I found that writing for music libraries was something I wanted to try. One particular member was a great help to get some tracks in an exclusive library.

From there I wanted to see what is possible and I started cold calling top tier exclusive libraries. Long story short, by end of July my first album was published by Warner Chappell.


And now yesterday I had my first tv placement on France 2. It is only a small start, but it’s very motivating and shows me that I can create tracks that are useable for tv stations.

A rewarding experience  And I hope there is a lot more to come.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Congrats, @muk !


----------



## Jaap

Awesome! Congratulations Muk!


----------



## wst3

That's outstanding news! Congrats on your success, and thanks for sharing, because yes, it does let the rest of us know that there is hope!


----------



## mac

Chuffed for you


----------



## Desire Inspires

Oh cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CGR

Really pleased for you. All your hard work and persistence is beginning to reap the rewards for you.


----------



## mc_deli

Brilliant! Well done!


----------



## muk

Thank you guys! Now it is keep working and see where it goes. For others wanting to start composing for libraries: there is a lot of valuable information on this forum. If you follow it, it is possible to get into a library and land a placement. And then it's enjoy and repeat


----------



## leon chevalier

Happy for you ! "The first step is the hardest one" I've often heard.


----------



## Mike Marino

Well done!


----------



## JohnG

fantastic, muk


----------



## lumcas

Congrats!


----------



## NoamL

Surely the start of many more successes to come! Congrats!


----------



## joed

Congrats!


----------



## synergy543

Congratulations Muk, that's exciting.


----------



## muk

Thank you all! It is really exciting and a nice motivation boost.


----------



## Jaybee

Excellent news @muk Congratulations!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Good for you Muk!


----------



## Daniel James

Congrats. Heres to more in the future! 

-DJ


----------



## dannymc

great feeling is'nt it Muk 

i recently joined that club and it has continued to inspire me to keep going. 

its great to finally see rewards for hard work. i'm sure you will get lots more placements in the future with your album being with such a quality library. 

congrats again 

Danny


----------



## muk

Again thanks for the gratulations guys! It is indeed a great feeling. How is it going for you @dannymc ? Any more placements since then? Apparently the trick is not to worry too much and just keep going producing music. And that's exactly what I intend to do.


----------



## thov72

yay! happy happy joy joy!!!


----------



## dannymc

> How is it going for you @dannymc ? Any more placements since then?



Yeah man i've had placements on a show called ink masters on Spike in the US. seems to be a popular show over there apparently 

Danny


----------



## enyawg

That's the way Muk congrats! I recently won a short & feature film down under so Never Give Up... Never Give In!


----------



## Steve Martin

Hi Muk, congratulations on the news - that's great! All the best for what happens next. I'm sure that it is the beginning of more work for you


----------



## Ron Verboom

Good news Dominique!


----------



## Anders Bru

That's awesome! Keep working, I'm sure this is just the first of many


----------



## muk

Thank you all! Good news are possible if you keep working and contacting libraries. Now hopefully onwards step by step. Nice ones Danny and enyawg!


----------



## JaikumarS

Congrats


----------



## muk

Awesome, they used the same track on another episode of the same show, plus a rerun aired apparently. If I am lucky they'll use the cue regularly. I'm quite excited


----------



## muk

Yesterday some of my music aired on a german tv show that is quite well known, and that I watch regularly. Embarassingly I didn't even realize it when watching, only found out on Tunesat. It's a first that my music has been used on a show that I watch, and it's a great feeling. Apparently 1,5 million people where watching it. It's a bit surreal to think that so many people should have heard some of my music, even if in the background.That gives me a lot of motivation to put in the hard work for my second album.


----------



## jononotbono

Congrats man!


----------



## dannymc

muk said:


> Yesterday some of my music aired on a german tv show that is quite well known, and that I watch regularly. Embarassingly I didn't even realize it when watching, only found out on Tunesat. It's a first that my music has been used on a show that I watch, and it's a great feeling. Apparently 1,5 million people where watching it. It's a bit surreal to think that so many people should have heard some of my music, even if in the background.That gives me a lot of motivation to put in the hard work for my second album.



congrats mate, yep indescribable buzz aright. 

Danny


----------



## Jeast

Deserved muk! I still remember your great CSS mockup that got me buying CSS  Congratulations!


----------



## husselblum

muk said:


> Yesterday some of my music aired on a german tv show that is quite well known, and that I watch regularly. Embarassingly I didn't even realize it when watching, only found out on Tunesat. It's a first that my music has been used on a show that I watch, and it's a great feeling. Apparently 1,5 million people where watching it. It's a bit surreal to think that so many people should have heard some of my music, even if in the background.That gives me a lot of motivation to put in the hard work for my second album.



Congrats! Out of interest: which show did use your music?


----------



## muk

Thank you guys!

@Jeast how nice to hear! I hope you don't regret the purchase.

@husselblum The show is called 'Kitchen Impossible'.


----------



## FredericBernard

Congrats on the placement! I can remember my very first TV placement on a national TV station as well a while back - awesome feeling!


----------



## MaxOctane

muk said:


> @husselblum The show is called 'Kitchen Impossible'.



Congrats! Post a link so we can see/hear!!


----------



## muk

Thanks Frederic and Max! Here are an iTunes and a Spotify link:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/magical-little-stories/1263545614
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/magical-little-stories/1263545614


----------



## husselblum

muk said:


> Thank you guys!
> @husselblum The show is called 'Kitchen Impossible'.



Haha, fantastic! Didn't that was still on the air. Nice one!


----------



## joed

Congrats!


----------



## muk

Thanks guys. Yes, it's the third season that is airing at the moment.


----------



## SillyMidOn

muk said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> Maybe this can serve as an encouragement for people wondering if it is possible to do something with their mockups. It is certainly a big motivation for me. I frequent this forum since many years, and all the time I created music and mockups only for my personal pleasure. Through information gathered on this forum I found that writing for music libraries was something I wanted to try. One particular member was a great help to get some tracks in an exclusive library.
> 
> From there I wanted to see what is possible and I started cold calling top tier exclusive libraries. Long story short, by end of July my first album was published by Warner Chappell.
> 
> 
> And now yesterday I had my first tv placement on France 2. It is only a small start, but it’s very motivating and shows me that I can create tracks that are useable for tv stations.
> 
> A rewarding experience  And I hope there is a lot more to come.


Congratulations


----------

